# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  El atuendo perfecto. Cuál es tu estilo?

## o0Merlin0o

Hola a todos(as), bien he abierto este tema por que próximamente presentaré un evento de magia en una fiesta infantil y en una fiesta familiar x(... bien el caso es que me interesaría saber la opinión de los expertos (y por qué no, de los no tan expertos) sobre el atuendo que utilizan, las sugerencias sobre el uso de un antifaz, sobre todo si es una fiesta familiar en donde te podrían reconocer (y para que no tomen demasiada confianza y arruinen la magia). Comprendo que cada quien tiene su estilo y lo desarrolla con el tiempo, sin embargo también sería interesante conocer sus estilos propios y qué los ha inspirado para vestirse así. me gustan las anécdotas, así que a la carga!
Agradeciendo vuestras respuestas de antemano, me despido con un movimiento de varita  :Smile1: 
Hasta la Lectura! <| :Smile1:

----------


## miguelajo

No creo que el antifaz sea una buena idea ya que resta comunicación y expresividad a tu rostro.
No debes avergonzarte de lo que haces, por tanto no hay motivo para tenerse que cubrir el rostro.

----------


## Ritxi

Lo importante es que la gente al verte piense: -Mira este es el mago.
Que no parezca que uno del público ha subido al escenario a hacer "algo"
A partir de ahí depende de tu estilo: chaleco, americana, chistera, atrevido o clásico, oscuro o colores llamativos...  A veces con un detalle basta

----------


## Mago Aranda

si sales con un antifaz .lo mas probable es que los niños se asusten .
crearias un ambiente hostil y esto perjudicaria tu actuacion
por lo que lo mejor es que salgas a cara descubierta . que la magia no es nada de lo que uno se tenga que esconder
sobre la vestimenta pues eso va sobre gustos .

----------


## Pulgas

¿Y por qué el mago tiene que parecer "alguien distinto"? ¿Por qué tiene que parecer "un mago"?
Fijaos que los padres de la magia (en los ´"tiempos antiguos") vestían como el resto de los ciudadanos: la moda del frack, las levitas, etc. se forja cuando todo caballero decente vestía así. El salir con traje y corbata se utilizó cuando murieron los vestuarios anteriores, y la gente de la calle iba con traje y corbata.
Tamariz viste de calle (salvo por los pelos y el sombrero), pero no va vestido de mago. al mago no hay que identificarlo por su vestuario, sino por su comportamiento en escena.
Viste como quieras, pero compórtate como un mago. Así serás magp.
Ya lo dice nuestro refranero: el hábito no hace al monje.

----------


## miguelajo

Tamariz Viste de calle?

Chistera morada, camisa roja y chaleco de flores?
Dios!!! cuanta gente ves tu vestida así?
Bien es cierto que no es un atuendo de mago "típico" ( aunque por temas de imitación o copia, se puedan ver muchos Tamarices en los escenarios). Es una indumentaria un poco más teatralizada.
Pero estoy de acuerdo contigo que no hace falta vestirse de "nada". Aunque no está de más reflexionar sobre la imagen y la estética que uno lleva para luego saber el tipo de reacciones que va a despertar en el público.

----------


## Ritxi

No confundir el ir informal con el ir de calle.
Y no es lo mismo una sesión improvisada en un bar que una actuación con público, ahí hay gente que ha pagado por verte actuar, por eso creo que tienes que dar un plus

----------


## rafa cama

Yo pienso que una cosa es "vestir de un modo especial" y otra es ir disfrazado.

Sí que hay que estudiar la ropa que te pones, hasta encontrar un estilo que te vaya bien como actuante, que transmita la imagen que quieres transmitir. No significa que lleves lo que llevarías en tu vida diaria. Tampoco significa lo contrario. Hay que estudiarse y ver cual es nuestro estilo actuando, e intentar que nuestro vestuario se amolde a dicho estilo, bien potenciándolo, bien creando un contraste (pero siendo conscientes de éste).

Y es un camino que, aunque parezca una chorrada, lleva su tiempo, como todo.

En mi caso, ahora he empezado a sentirme a gusto con mi "vestuario de actuaciones". Nada demasiado complicado. Una camiseta de rayas combinada con zapatillas blancas, vaqueros desgastados y chaqueta de smoking. Pero me va, y me siento cómodo en escena con ella. Tanto es así, que me he comprado varias camisetas iguales, y sólo las utilizo para actuar.

Además, el tener un vestuario llamémoslo "fijo" para las actuaciones me sirve para crear la "situación mental" apropiada para actuar.

Dicho de otra manera, el vestuario es cosa de cada uno, pero es un tema que hay que pensarse mucho, reflexionar, probar y, finalmente, tomar decisiones.

Saludines.

----------


## falgaba

Estoy de acuerdo que ahora a no ser que el personaje lo necesite por su puesta en escena ; creo que el mago de ahora no va a ir con frak , pero tampoco puede ir de cualquier manera. Pienso que es necesario que el público a la  primera ojeada sepa quien es el actuante , primero por distinción luego por respeto al público que paga .Y es aquí donde muchos de nosotros se llevan las manos a la cabeza y sacan a relucir la imagen de Tamariz. Pues bien , a esos que piensan así les tendre que recordar ; que Juan Tamariz es único eso primero , pero que cuando este hombre ha ido a actuar para cierta clase de público ( veanse imagenes de sus shows en E.E,U.U. ) no a perdido su identidad pero si se ha puesto una camisa de seda y un pantalón de pinzas.  Otro ejemplo y si la memoria no me falla Miguelajo en el congreso de Barcelona del año pasado vestía traje negro con corbata de cuadros blanos-negros y zapatillas deportivas ( si me equivoco que se me corrija , por favor ), pero bueno eso es otra manera de ir diferente al público. Si de todas todas tendremos que reflexionar , aunque cuando uno ya tiene cierta edad le cuestan más los cambios.
Saludos.

----------


## miguelajo

Te corrijo levemente.
Traje negro,corbata de cuadros, pañuelo de cuadros, ZAPATOS blancos.
Siempre actuo con traje y con los cuadritos. Puede ser maciseta, corbata con chaleco, tirantes, zapatos con cuadritos.
Sigamos que el negro y los cuadritos son " mi imagen".

Cuando actúo junto a Jose tengo otro tipo de estética.
Quizá debería preocuparme más de ensayar y menos de estas cosas...

----------


## max1y0

Pss, mi profe una vez me aconsejo algo que le aconsejaron. y te lo aconsejo xD

Para un show de magia, vestite como si tuvieras algo MAS IMPORTANTE para hacer despues.
Asi te vestirias, un poco informal, y con tu estilo. 

Definitivamente el antifaz no! jeje, digo que la magia tambien se transmite con ojos, ademas te ayuda a la misdirection, y la gente no se va a preocupar por saber quien sera el mago sino a disfrutar la magia, ademas puede ser que si, los chicos se asusten.
No creo que la familia arruine la magia, te van a apoyar! ^^ 
saludos.

----------


## khalid

Partamos de un principio: El mago es un actor que representa un papel de un ser que puede hacer cosas sobrenaturales. Existe un público que va a ver esta actuación, por lo que -guardando el estilo de su magia y de su personaje magico- el mago DEBE ir con un vestuario "especial". No necesariamente un frac, o un kimono.. pero la regla esencial es estar al menos dos puntos por encima del mejor vestido de la concurrencia. Algo que determine definitivamente y sin error que eres del lado del escenario, no el de platea.  En la antiguedad, el frac y la levita eran simbolos de distinción, y por eso los magos vestian de esa forma.. per siempre le adicionaban ese "algo" que los hacía DIFERENTES: un amuleto, una varita, o algun símbolo que marcara su condición de mago. Recordemos también, que la magia - aparte del estilo que se haya adoptado- es un RITUAL. Como todo rito, necesita de SÍMBOLOS que lo determinen como tal, y con esto, el vestuario es una parte visible e importante dentro de la actuación.

Por la misma época de Robert Houdin, hubo un mago peruno, José Antenor De Gago y Zavala, conocido como El mago del antifaz (l´Homme masqué) hijo de embajadores peruanos en Europa, que por no causar vergüenza a sus progenitores por ser un "saltibanquis", utilizaba el antifaz en las reuniones de sociedad donde realizaba sus presentaciones. Felizmente, la magia se ha dignificado lo suficiente para no sentirnos menos que nadie, verdad?

----------


## falgaba

Bueno la memoria me falla pero por lo que leo no demasiado. Lo que no me falla es la emoción que me produjo tu actuación ; y eso son momentos que se guardan en el recuerdo por la tan gran satisfacción que uno obtuvo viendote en acción.

Saludos.

----------


## siddel77

En mi opinion un mago no debe "vestirse de mago" lo importante es que con lo que haces, la gente se de cuenta en seguida de que lo eres. Todo depende de tu estilo, pero en general creo que lo mejor es vestirse como una persona normal, bien vestido pero normal, con "normal" me refiero a que no es comun en estos tiempos ver a alguien con sombrero de copa... 
Ademas de la ropa es importante cuidar el aspecto personal en general, claro que eso depende del personaje que quieras representar, si queres parecer un mago distraido que los trucos le salen por casualidad, capaz que es mejor que si usas camisa tengas la mitad por dentro y la mitad por fuera del pantalón, todo depende del personaje y del estilo de cada uno

----------


## magikko

¿Casual-elegante?

Camisa bonita, pantalón y zapatos combinados, un saco bonito no muy grueso. Siento que lo natural entre "elegante y casual" está perfecto.

Nos veremos frescos y no tan cargados. 

Si algún dia realizo un show me gustaría que fuera así:

Tercera foto:

http://lavidadeserendipity.blogspot....-parte-ii.html

O esto:

http://www.ciudadcarmelo.com/imagenes/clasaco.JPG

Pero creo que hasta esto con un saco bonito estaría muy bien:

http://imagenes.solostocks.com/zoom/..._1_1852525.jpg


El sombrero de copa y el bastón no me llaman mucho la atención.

Saludos.

----------


## Jato

Entiendo que la magia es una arte fundamentalmente "visual" y por tanto, sujeta en buena parte, a los mismos principios que rigen para otras artes visuales como la pintura, el cine y por supuesto el teatro.
Todas ellas tienen en común las leyes que rigen la composición, la armonía o el contraste de los colores, las formas, etc... Estos mismos principios son aplicables en distinta escala según se actúe de cerca, salón o escenario; al igual que los objetos que utilizamos para hacer magia son parte del "atrezzo" escénico, también lo somos nosotros mismos — nuestras manos, el vestuario que llevamos, el fondo que, por contraste, potencia y centra el punto de interés en los objetos que manipulamos... 
Se ha hablado del vestuario del mago como un elemento básicamente "externo" y sin embargo, la elección del mismo puede venir determinada por el tipo de magia que hacemos; por ejemplo, quién haría magia con palomas embutido en un mono de lycra ceñido, quién utilizaría un traje cuyo color se confunde con el del fondo del escenario y así muchos detalles.
Creo que el atuendo adecuado para cada uno debe ser el resultado de una combinación de la propia personalidad del individuo y en este caso, del personaje que hemos creado, del tipo de magia que hacemos y del contexto donde la hacemos.

----------


## snakemanzor

para familiares, para mi es lo mejor el atuendo negro con un paletó y unos lentes negros(cuadreados de marko de metal) y camisa negra.

para niños depende mucho de la edad de ellos

----------


## o0Merlin0o

Qué variedad :S! Entonces el antifaz no es lo correcto (aclaro que no me averguenzo de mi magia) creí en crear algo más místico... Tres opciones, casual, formal y extravagante? En ese caso creo que cada atuendo debe de ir conforme a la situación o contexto donde se realizará la magia, no? por que si es casual, entonces el elemento sorpresa para andar en la calle, dando a entender que hay magos escondidos entre la gente xD.. o formal cuando es un espectáculo.. lo extravagante creo que ya define una personalidad, pero lo dificil es quedarse con ese  distintivo que defina lo que eres... Algo difícil :S

----------


## eidanyoson

No, no es (tan) difícil.

 ¿Cómo eres? eso es lo primero que has de averiguar. Cómo eres en la vida real y cómo en la magia. Generalmente es más parecido de lo que creemos, aunque con algún rasgo un poco potenciado por estar "actuando".

 Tienes que hacer un ejercicio de introspección (eso me suena de algún hilo antiguo jejeje) y verte en algún sitio cómodo siendo tal y cual eres, con algún amigo o simplemente feliz (¿viendo atardecer en el mar, quizás?. ¿Cómo vistes ¿Por qué esos atuendos?. 

 Imagínate en una fiesta de compromiso o en una entrevista de trabajo, lo mismo, analízate.

 Ahora con una cita con la chica de tu vida, o en tu entierro, o en tu boda. Situaciones límite.

 Y ahora, ¿qué es lo que has cambiado? , eso que has cambiado es lo que tu crees que te falta, lo que queda es lo que crees que tienes.

 El truco está en potenciar lo que tienes.

 Por cierto la parte difícil no es vestirse, si no analizarse objetivamente.

 (¡Ah, y obviamente, aunque hablemos de ropa, no me estoy refiriendo sólo a la ropa)

----------


## o0Merlin0o

No lo había visto de esa manera... bueno es que de verdad es un análisis muy difícil, imaginar esas situaciones extremas,. Claro! xDD ya veo eso de: Lo difícil no es vestirse, sino en saber quien eres  :Smile1:

----------


## snakemanzor

una capa... a los niños les gustan

----------


## pastomagic

Hay de todo tipo, desde Jorge Blass y el elenco de Nada x Aqui, donde visten informales, hasta Lance Burton que es extremadamente elegante. Pienso que lo que verdaderamente importa es que el atuendo sea acorde con la personalidad y el estilo de hacer magia.

----------


## mayico

bueno, aunque sea tarde comento algo que me sucedió el año pasado, yo tenía mis preguntas antes de actuar... porque me pongo tan nervioso? que me sucede? los juegos están bien trabajados? pues la respuesta la tuve en un encuentro de artistas de mi trabajo, sucedió en miraflores, madrid, viajé a un encuentro como una especie de curso, total que me llevé material para ensayar porque tenía un show al llegar a melilla, entonces, en los ratos libres me ponía a ensayar, la cosa es que una de las actividades del curso, por la noche, se suspendió porque a esa montaña no podía subir el autobús por una fuerte tormenta entonces el artista que venia no pudo venir, me dijeron... porque no haces algo de magia? mi sorpresa fue, que acepté y no me puse nada nervioso, motivo? iva vestido con mi gorra, mal afeitado de tres dias, una sudadera un chaquetón y unos pantalones de chandal, vamos que fui a un encuentro no a una gala de nada, pero... la gente si se llevó ropa mas formal puesto que  no era su primera vez asistiendo a los encuentros y bueno cuando actué lo pasé en grande porque no existia un hueco para los nervios, lo que me dio a pensar, que veia el traje de chaqueta, como algo serio, como algo que uno dice... joder... esto ya es serio, y bueno que la otra actuación no fue seria? si lo fue pero como vestia como soy yo pues listo.

con esto te digo que te vistas como quieras manteniendo un respeto, pero según la magia que hagas, sin preocuparte de si este traje es mas importante o menos que el otro, vistete como te de la gana y transmite magia nada mas.

----------


## Diegp

La vestimenta depende del tipo de magia y de actitud que vayamos a tener ante el público...
En mi caso, cuando salgo con los amigos, no voy con frac o traje, voy de calle o como mucho con una americana pero porque es mi estilo y no me condiciona para nada a la hora de hacer magia con cartas, gomitas o monedas...
En el caso contrario, cuando uno actua delante de un público desconocido, ya sea en un teatro en un restaurante, hay que guardar mas las formas e ir acorde con nuestra posición de magos (traje o frac)....
Tambien depende de cada uno la forma de vestir y la forma de ser.....
Un abrazi

----------


## o0Merlin0o

Concuerdo con eso de el estilo.. Aunque muchas veces el atuendo te hace sentir mejor.. digo, a mi me pasa que cuando uso un traje nuevo pues me siento como James Bond xD! No lo sé.. imagino que usuando el atuendo perfecto conllevar}ia una perfecta actuación...

----------


## magomurga

mmmm reo que el mejor atuendo de toos, el que no te puedes olvidar nunca, seas profesional o aficionado, niño o adulto, mago o espectador, actor, actriz, payaso... lo que sea... Es la MAGIA EN EL CORAZON. No os olvideis de eso nunca...

Un RuBiio^^

----------


## magikko

Ropa de mago que me gusta


http://blogs.pitch.com/wayward/coldPlay.jpg

----------


## Moss

Joer Magikko!!...cuatro o cinco personas de lo mejorcito que hay en el foro echándote una mano, y tú, poniendo postalillas...

 No; sí es que desde luego... alucino.

----------


## magikko

> Joer Magikko!!...cuatro o cinco personas de lo mejorcito que hay en el foro echándote una mano, y tú, poniendo postalillas...
> 
>  No; sí es que desde luego... alucino.


¿Alucinas por que?


Miguel:

Pero estoy de acuerdo contigo que no hace falta vestirse de "nada". Aunque no está de más reflexionar sobre la imagen y la estética que uno lleva para luego saber el tipo de reacciones que va a despertar en el público.

Rafa:

En mi caso, ahora he empezado a sentirme a gusto con mi "vestuario de actuaciones". Nada demasiado complicado. Una camiseta de rayas combinada con zapatillas blancas, vaqueros desgastados y chaqueta de smoking. Pero me va, y me siento cómodo en escena con ella. Tanto es así, que me he comprado varias camisetas iguales, y sólo las utilizo para actuar.


max1y0:  

Para un show de magia, vestite como si tuvieras algo MAS IMPORTANTE para hacer despues.
Asi te vestirias, un poco informal, y con tu estilo. 


pastomagic:

Hay de todo tipo, desde Jorge Blass y el elenco de Nada x Aqui, donde visten informales, hasta Lance Burton que es extremadamente elegante. Pienso que lo que verdaderamente importa es que el atuendo sea acorde con la personalidad y el estilo de hacer magia.

 o0Merlin0o: 

Concuerdo con eso de el estilo.. Aunque muchas veces el atuendo te hace sentir mejor.. digo, a mi me pasa que cuando uso un traje nuevo pues me siento como James Bond xD! No lo sé.. imagino que usuando el atuendo perfecto conllevar}ia una perfecta actuación...



¿La postalilla no tiene relación con estos estilos o la idea que buscan transmitir?


De todas formas, creo que es ropa moderna, que por usarse ahora es fácil de conseguir, podría ser un poco cara en algunos casos pero por el estilo la puedes usar para más ocasiones y no solo para actuar, no es cargada, es ligera..

Además no sabía como describir lo que dije en mi post anterior dentro del mismo tema, hasta que vi esa imagen, digamos que es una continuación.

----------


## Moss

Vale Magikko, vaaaaale....


   No te enfades.

----------


## magikko

Para nada me molesté, solo me sorprendió un poco la tuya y al final pensé que no era un respuesta muy completa la mía. Perdona si tuvo otros tonos lo que escribí.

Saludos! Feliz año!

----------


## El Duende

Yo, personalmente, prefiero cambiar el atuendo según el número, pero claro, depende de la circunstancia, si es un lugar donde el espacio es reducido y el tiempo no deja lugar a cambios de vestuario... yo creo, repito, según mi gusto, que lo mejor sería una chaqueta de traje, unos vaqueros y una camiseta o una camisa con un par de botones abiertos, algo serio, pero informal.

Pero claro, repito, depende de la actuación, yo tengo montados algunos números con un compañero que también es mago y por ejemplo, hay un número que es magia cómica (más cómico que mágico, pero bueno) en ese, estamos durante casi todo el número metidos detrás de un biombo, pero vamos vestidos con vaqueros azules, una camiseta de manga corta y unos tirantes, es como más informal, algo no tan serio y nos permite estar cómodos.

Para otro número, el de la caja y las picas, vamos vestidos con pantalón de traje o en su defecto vaqueros negros, una camisa blanca de mangas anchas y un chaleco negro, para darle un toque como más serio y más... bueno la verdad es que el número es para verlo, intentamos hacerlo un pelín sangriento, pero como tenían que verlo niños lo hicimos oscuro, sin llegar al gore jeje.

Y para otro en el que mi compañero hace como si fuera un enanito, él va con un bombín negro, camisa blanca, pantalones negros y chaleco verde y yo con la ropa que dije al principio, seria pero informal, como ves no son grandes cambios en el vestuario, pero creo que le dan un toque más movido y adaptado a la situación, en fin, espero haberte servido de ayuda, un saludo mágico ^^

----------


## israelpeña

pues..pienso que el estilo es personal.
hay quienes visten con chaleco y sombrero de copa llamativo ( vease a tamariz) o con algo muy dark y cool..o estilo pijama de las vegas..xD (vease mcbride)..o con vestimenta casual (como cyril)..
el estilo es parte de la personalidad del ilusionista, y la personalidad viene por defecto, de la persona.

yo aun no he hecho una actuacion..xD....cuando hago magia, es con lo que traigo puesto..sea con el uniforme escolar..o con ropa normal..(yo suelo ser muy informal..playera, pantalon de mezclilla y tenis..ya!)

ahora que....cuando vaya a ser una actuacion...creo que lo que mas se acomodaria a mi estilo seria, una playea negra, una camisa azul fuerte estampada..el pantalon de mezclilla..los tenis...y ya....o cambiandole de camisa y playera...xD..

aunque claro..si bien la personalidad es importante, la situacion..el ambiente conforme a la actuacion tambien.
como en dice corinda, en su libro...hay algo muy importante y es la marca personal...
aveces, la vestimenta de un ilusionista, conforme a su estilo..suele ser una buena marca.

un saludo gentee!
(im back! :P)

xau xau
Copy-sama

----------


## magic_7

Hola, este mensaje me ha levantado una duda muy grande a mi: en un mes voy a actuar y yo siempre he actuado con una camisa negra mas o menos elegante, de esas que usas para salir a cenar y unos vaqueros "elegantes tambien", ¿que os parece? nunca habia pensado que eso importase, ¿deberia cambiar de vestuario?

----------


## mayico

para saber si debes o no cambiar de vestuario... leete el tema entero (ojo no se si lo has hecho) hay comentarios de valor y con muchas ideas y hechos personales que han sucedido, quiero decir que si te lo lees entero, seguramente salgas de dudas.

un resumen cortito del tema entero, vistete como estés mas cómodo.

----------


## FranzMagic

Aunque el estilo de cada uno sea personal,yo siempre recomiendo colores llamativos o de tonos claros para el público infantil,y para el público adulto tonos más oscuros,a mi parecer el color es lo más importante del atuendo,a parte de ir aseado claro está,con esto y un par de sonrisas tienes a medio público ganado antes de empezar la actuación.

----------


## Serjo

Cada Maestrito con su librito esto tiene que ver con la filosofíoa magica y esta directamente relacionada con la amplitud mental.
El vestuario viene determinado por el personaje... 
Las demás máximas son todas realtivas, Tina Lerner es el mayor de los ejemplos y se puede seguir.
Lo importante es lo que se hace como se hace si se tiene claro el personaje no hay dudas sobre el vestuario... pero alli no debería quedar la cosa esto tambien tendría que afectar a los objetos. Ahora es cierto que no cuelan los improvidos... si no tienes poersonajes el vestuario simpre salta seas que vallas de frack o de calle.
Suele doler a la vista ver vestido a un chaval joven con frack y chalecos de lentejuelas. 
Sobre los rituales y los simbolos no puedo estar mas en desacuerdo, la iconografia esta desfasada y arcaica... esta venía toda expuesta en un libro de los años 30 y al presente no se ha renovado, en tiendas se sigue vendiendo objetos que con signos y simbolos de ese libro. 
No deberiamos en el siglo XXI mantener la iconografía y la ritualidad propia del siglo XIX. Creo que estas son alguna de las muchas de las cosas por lo cual la magia no da un salto cualitativo hacia el espacio teatral.
Despues del circo del sol todoas las artes circenses se revalorizaron y en las publicidades es muy raro ver los estereotipos del viejo circo en cambio con los magos se puede ver lo arcaico en todo su explendor.

----------


## humorymagia

Buenas...

Alguien me dijo una vez ( aunque yo no lo cumplo ) que no tienes que ser el mejor vestido, perooo si tienes que ser uno de los mas "elegantes" de tu público...

Ya te digo que yo no lo cumplo...

Saludos,

----------


## 46u5t1n

> Buenas...
> 
> Alguien me dijo una vez ( aunque yo no lo cumplo ) que no tienes que ser el mejor vestido, perooo si tienes que ser uno de los mas "elegantes" de tu público...
> 
> Ya te digo que yo no lo cumplo...
> 
> Saludos,


Estoy de acuerdo (aunque no lo practico)

Mi andadura en la magia me llevó a usar al principio incluso chistera, guantes blancos y capa. Imaginaos el engorro que esto supone. La experiencia me ha dicho que la mejor magia se hace relajado y a gusto. Así que vistete como si fuese domingo: una camisita, un pantalón de pinza (evita vaqueros) e, incluso, una chaqueta o un chaleco bonito. La atención no la llama el vestuario, sino el mago en cuestión.

----------


## FranzMagic

evita vaqueros?? 

Bueno yo eso no lo comparto contigo,los vaqueros te pueden dar un toque informal y juvenil,dependiendo también el tipo de magia que vayas a realizar,pero por ejemplo para magia infantil no veo nada mal llevar vaqueros.

----------


## Maggus

El atuendo depende más del personaje que uno interprete al actuar como mago que de otra cosa. Si uno quiere hacer un personaje más tipo "payaso" en magia infantil pues es normal disfrazarse como tal (p.ej. Silly Billy), J.Tamariz también lleva un "atuendo" de acuerdo a su personaje, el estilo de vestir de D.Copperfield es parte de su personaje, el de Anthony Blake también es parte de su personaje, y un ejemplo totalmente distinto es el estilo "de calle" de David Blaine...
No olvidemos también que el tipo de truco a hacer puede condiciona el atuendo p.ej. levitaciones o el chaqué de Tony Clarke (que lo necesita para las palomas).
Evidentemente el entorno/público también influye ya que estar ante niños no es lo mismo que en un restaurante de noche... (obvio)

En cualquier caso, siempre te debes sentir cómodo!!!

En definitiva, el atuendo es algo que se debe escoger en función de cuaro elementos: el más importante es que te sientas bien con dicho atuendo, luego el tipo de personaje (cómico, serio, elegante, misterioso...), entorno (calle, restaurante, escenario...) y el tipo de espectáculo/juegos a realizar (por si condiciona el tipo de atuendo).

----------


## Pbl3

hola a todos!
necesito ayuda, a ver si me pudierais echar una mano:
me gustaría comprarme un chaleco de color amarillo, pero no un simple amarillo liso, sino que tuviera algun punto gracioso (varios tonos de amarillo, o algo que le diera un toque diferente, original o especial)
en definitiva: ¿alguien podria recomendarme alguna tienda donde hicieran chalecos o que vendan de un estilo similar al que digo?? supongo que habreis tenido que recurrir a alguna de estas tiendas para confeccionar vuestro "uniforme de magia"  :Wink1:  a ver si hay suerte y me recomendais algun sitio bueno bonito y sobre todo barato jejej
gracias a todos
pd: si es en Granada mejor  :Wink1:

----------


## LUISMAGIC

Bueno pues yo tengo dos perspectivas de ver esto, un mentalista argentino explico en alguna conferencia que el mentalista siempre debe de ir mejor vestido que las personas a las que vas a actuarles , sin embrago a mi en lo particular me gusta como se vestia el gran Pepe Carrol (obio sin pantalon y camisa de los 80s) alomejor un mago joven puede ir de jeans una playera no tan mal vista y un saco con las solapas abrillantadas

----------

